# Shrimp temperature tolreance



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

I read cherry shrimp can normally live well in temp between 65-75'F..

But how much tolerance they have for temperature fluctuation? If I were to put them in a 2.5gallon tank with no heater, and the rooms temp fluctuate from 65'F to 75'F from night to day, well they do okay?
I am planning to have them in my office, where the temp is set at 73'F during the day, and 65'F after work hours.


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

No one had experience with putting shrimp in varying room temp without heater?


OT question too: What is the smallest or shortest aquarium heater for nano tank that still have temperature control? I've found some small (the 7.5 watt pad heating) and 4" aquarium heater, but most of them does not have temperature control. (i.e. you can't set your own desire temperature) It is either ALWAY on or has a present at 78'F


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I can tell you this my friend, I have thousands of these little bugs. And if you visit my front yard there is a bucket outside full of them. They have been living in there all of 3 months. There have been close to freezing temps and they are still in there with a mass of floating Java fern. Today its almost 80 outside from low 50's at night. That's 30 degree diff. Hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

Orlando said:


> I can tell you this my friend, I have thousands of these little bugs. And if you visit my front yard there is a bucket outside full of them. They have been living in there all of 3 months. There have been close to freezing temps and they are still in there with a mass of floating Java fern. Today its almost 80 outside from low 50's at night. That's 30 degree diff. Hope this helps answer your question.


wat!? :eek5:
you serious...!?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

There yours if you come and get them, they are in a 40 gallon bucket outside.
You cant miss it...


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

but then how big is your "bucket"?

I know water temp change very slowly relative to its ambient temp, especially in large body of water


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

I have two 2.5 gallon tanks with no heaters. Each tank houses a dozen plus RCS and they are always breeding. Room temps range from a low of 65 F in the winter and a high of 80 F in the summer. Your tanks should be fine for the shrimp.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I had a cherry in a 2G outdoor bowl in the summer temp of 100F... It survived until the weather got to 40F


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

they can survive that high of a temp?! I've always read that they'll die easily if the temps reach over 80F that's why I stopped buying shrimp since the temp here has gone up to the high 80's


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

RCS are awesome and pretty hardy little critters, not like some of the other shrimp out there ATM... they're not that expensive, either- so try them and see?

My prediction is that like many fish species, the other shrimp species will likely come along too as they become more domesticated over the generations...


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

My tank is always kept at room temperature. I have RCS, CRS, and Bees. 

one 20 gallon and one 5 gallon.

winter temp = 74
Summer = 70


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I would not recommend it, but I had cherries survive temperatures close to freezing. They won't move anymore when it gets that cold, but they sure came back to life. Normal room temperatures should not be an issue for them.


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

i know cherries can survive a wide range of temperature, but I was more curious on how they will act if the temperature change 5-10'F within a few hours.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure about cherries, but I found a couple of small CRS in a tank without a heater after 2 weeks. The little guys must have been on the plants that I took from their tank and too small to see. When I finally checked the water temp it was below 60 and the tank I usually keep my shrimp in is around 78-80. I was shocked to see them still alive especially after a couple of weeks.


----------



## skipm (Jan 7, 2008)

You asked about small heaters earlier, there is one made by Marineland that is what I think your looking for. It has a built in thermostat set for 78* and a pretty small footprint, here is a link to it: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+18445&pcatid=18445 . There are also 2 models made by Tetra that are similar in size and cheaper but are 50 watt and 100 watt heaters (the Marineland is 10 watts) and here is a link for them: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+16756&pcatid=16756 .


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a 50 wt Theo heater that is 6.5" and has a control.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a couple of 25 wt Theo's that are the same size as yours. I will be picking up a 50 wt from Petsmart for my larger tank.

Shrimp can adjust to different temperatures as long as the change is gradual (over hours/days) and not abrupt. Abrupt changes will stress or kill the shrimp.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I found 25 wt heaters didn't do much. Even though my tanks are small, I use the 50 wt'rs. I like the stealths since they are solid black and not so bulky. They are longer though, at 8-1/4".


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I use the 25 wt for 2 gallon tanks and they have worked well in these sized tanks. I also have a couple of stealths but find the longer size and lack of indicator lights to make them more difficult to work with. But the stealths are great for heating my larger tanks, very precise and as you mentioned sleaker.


----------



## digthemlows (Dec 17, 2007)

not so much about fluctuation but my cherries are breeding in my planted tank and the temp is 80.


----------

